# traps and cats



## elliefant (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anybody had trouble with cats, or other animals, going through a 45 degree pvc elbow trap? My small loft before had bob style and I had a cat get in. Thanks for the help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

which ever trap style you have.. there needs to be a way to keep it shut and predator proof when the birds are not trapping . I see a cat getting into one of those pretty easy esp if he is motivated with birds.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Easy cure... get yourself one of these! Weighing in at 130 lbs and considers "cat" a delicacy


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

kbraden said:


> Easy cure... get yourself one of these! Weighing in at 130 lbs and considers "cat" a delicacy


Just doin what he's programmed to do. Mother Natures way.


----------



## elliefant (Mar 12, 2011)

*Thank you*

That was my previous method, but they were in the house when it happened. figured I would need something to secure it. Just thought I had seen some say they had not ever had a cat go through the elbow style trap. Thanks for the help


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Somewhere on here is a trap on a pivot/ leverage. Something to do with it is open and won't pivot with the weight of a bird, but if something a cats weight landed on it, it automatically closed.

Here was another idea I found on here. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cat-resistant-sputnic-49980.html
Hope it helps.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I came up with this.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cat-resistant-sputnic-49980.html?highlight=sputnic


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

why dont you just put a door in front of the trap?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

When birds are flying I'm always their. When birds are in the loft the entrance to stalls are locked with closing door. At night I would use a " Have a Hart " trap to catch predators alive. Cats were sprayed with garden hose and released unharmed and never to return. Possums and racoons were given a one way ride to the woods 5 miles away and released unharmed and never seen again. This has always worked for me...Nick


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

One thing you could do is put powered cayenne pepper on the ground under the loft and in the bird's food. The birds cannot taste it but mammals can. A friend of mine puts 
Tobasco sauce on top of his bags of garbage to keep ***** out. Has worked for a long time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a door you can close shut... problem solved.


----------



## elliefant (Mar 12, 2011)

*will close the door*

I am planning on a door that can be closed, but I was more refurring to when I might not be there to watch. As in the case of a release when the birds might beat me home. The trap would be open from when we left till we got back, and we may not always take them all with us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

elliefant said:


> I am planning on a door that can be closed, but I was more refurring to when I might not be there to watch. As in the case of a release when the birds might beat me home. The trap would be open from when we left till we got back, and we may not always take them all with us.


a simple drop trap that you set before you leave on the road.. it is just a door that opens from the bottom and you prop it open about 4 inches so they fall/drop into the loft but nothing else can get in.. the hinges are at the top.. it is a simple drop trap..you can use that too if you have some MIA's and have to go to work the next day.. you can prop it open for them... you can close it shut at night or during rain.. the drop trap at my loft can have removable settling cages put in front of them so the young learn how to use them..the settleing cages sit on the landing board.. I open up the drop trap all the way and leave the settling cages there so it serves as another aviary when I keep them locked up for whatever reason... There should be a pic of my loft in my profile..look for the landing board on the larger loft and those cages are infront of the drop traps..


----------

